
Meteor.com free hosting ends March 25, 2016 - sidi
https://forums.meteor.com/t/meteor-com-free-hosting-ends-march-25-2016/19308/6
======
jakozaur
I am a big fan of Meteor, evangelize it for free and this makes me angry.

1\. Many of free sites are demo sites of their packages and tutorials. This
would hurt the ecosystem.

2\. Two week notice before shutting down is way too short. Should I trust
Galaxy given this reputation?

3\. Well I see a lot of AdSense ads about Meteor. That's probably terrible way
of burning VC money and I don't think devs pick frameworks based on ads.
Running tiny utility likely is way more important.

~~~
patrickbolle
the biggest thing for me is those demo sites for packages. I can do without
free meteor deployment, although it was awesome, but all the
package.meteor.com sites are incredible when browsing atmosphere

------
megapatch
I am a bit disappointed. I understand that this was coming our way, but two
weeks notice is very short.

~~~
nibs
Agreed. Mostly switched useful deployments to Galaxy a few weeks ago. Much
more reliable, and not that expensive. I think the difference between $0 and
$5/month is fairly small for developer, but big for Meteor. I think you should
be able to deploy multiple microsites to one container, instead.

~~~
fbsn
Hi. Do you know if it is possible to predict how much an app will cost per
month before putting it online?

------
kidsil
You're giving us 14 days? No one, anywhere, gives 14 days to shutdown a
service.

No one.

------
tim333
Just shutting the thing seems a bit inconvenient. They could instead have
announced they were charging something modest - say first month free then $5
and made some money while allowing the old stuff to work.

------
clishem
Sad to see this go. `meteor deploy' and having your project online was a part
of the bewilderment that Meteor gave me when I was first introduced to it.

